# Estação Meteorológica de Almada - Campo de São Paulo



## PedroAfonso (29 Dez 2008 às 21:44)

IMAGEM 1: A caixa








IMAGEM 2: Conteúdo da caixa








IMAGEM 3: Peças do anemómetro








IMAGEM 4: Sensor Termo - Higro








IMAGEM 5: Anemómetro montado








IMAGEM 6: Base








IMAGEM 7: Devido à má qualidade da transmissão wireless, preferimos ligar o sensor à base através do cabo RJ11 fornecido.








IMAGEM 8: Uns dias mais tarde procedeu-se a melhoramentos no anemómetro: Subiu-se o varão e rectificou-se a orientação do aparelho








IMAGEM 9: Instalação do pluviómetro na tarde de 24 de Dezembro








IMAGEM 10: Pormenor da instalação do pluviómetro








IMAGEM 11: Pormenores

Espero que gostem.


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2008 às 21:51)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica de Almada - C. S. Paulo*

Boa montagem da tua estação meteorológica

Parabéns!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Dez 2008 às 22:59)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica de Almada - C. S. Paulo*

Parabéns pela estação. 
O sensor de temperatura e humidade está aparentemente mal colocado devido à altura em relação ao solo, proximidade de paredes e etc, mas como está montado numa vertente umbria -  sempre à sombra - não há problema, pois as próprias paredes acabam por abrigá-lo da radiação difusa.
Queria apenas deixar a nota de que devias subir o anemómetro, de modo a que ficasse acima do nível do telhado, se for possível, pois actualmente não há condições para que possas fazer medições de vento de todos os quadrantes e muito menos de fazeres tais medições sem uma clara influência das paredes do prédio, que protegem o anemómetro da circulação do ar.
Mas não é nada de grave, com o tempo vais melhorando um ou outro aspecto, de certeza.
Parabéns pela estação, cujos dados - já disse anteriormente - me parecem bastante fiáveis, pelo que tenho visto, e esperamos melhorias ao nível do anemómetro e do pluviómetro, que sugiro que coloques no telhado, pois na sua instalação actual poderá ter falhas na contabilização da precipitação, julgo eu, devido à sua insuficiente exposição.


----------



## Kraliv (30 Dez 2008 às 03:36)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica de Almada - C. S. Paulo*

Boas,


O anemómetro, se não der para subir até ao telhado, podias tentar assim:









afastar o máximo possível o anemómetro das paredes


Devias também construír um RS e colocar igualmente no mastro o Termo/Higro, o mais afastado possível também das paredes.

O mesmo se aplica ao Pluviómetro.

Ficarias com uns valores mais reais, apesar das limitações


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2009 às 10:42)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica de Almada - C. S. Paulo*

Parabéns pela estação, *PedroAfonso*.

Tenho umas dicas para te dar: quanto ao pluviómetro, podias arranjar um pau de esfregona, daqueles compridos, e prender esse pau no ferro da varanda, de maneira a que o mesmo fique saído para fora. Depois arranjavas um cesto daqueles onde se colocam os vasos, para a parte exterior da varanda, aberto em baixo (de maneira a que a água que escorre do pluviómetro escorresse directamente para o chão) e prendias o pluviómetro aí com duas braçadeiras, para o vento não prejudicar os dados. O cabo da vassoura teria que ficar igualmente muito bem preso ao ferro da varanda. 

Eis o exemplo do meu pluviómetro (é isto que recomendo que faças ao teu ):











Dadas as tuas limitações, sempre ajuda bastante. 

Cumps
Lightning


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2009 às 14:32)

parabenssó sugiro uma coisa, penso que não devias ter um anemometro pois o predio cria vortices ( por vezes grandes) quando o ar lhe embate só o topo do predio é que seria um local bom para o anemometro
boas


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Ago 2009 às 22:42)

*Mudança de localização EMAlmada*

Pois bem devido a obras no meu prédio tive que tirar a estação meteorológica.

A boa notícia é que ela vai ser instalada num local considerado ideal para ter uma estação, a má notícia é que ela vai ficar numa altitude inferior, na Cova da Piedade.

Para já vamos montá-la, mas dentro de pouco tempo espero ter também um computador com ligação à internet na nova localização para divulgar dados durante todo o dia.

Fiquem atentos para novidades


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Ago 2009 às 22:51)

*Re: Mudança de localização EMAlmada*



PedroAfonso disse:


> a má notícia é que ela vai ficar numa altitude inferior, na Cova da Piedade.



Não é uma má notícia, a altitude do local não constitui um aspecto positivo ou negativo, o importante é a qualidade da instalação.

Parabéns pelas melhorias, no fundo é uma notícia de progresso.


----------



## Lightning (1 Ago 2009 às 23:30)

*Re: Mudança de localização EMAlmada*



PedroAfonso disse:


> Pois bem devido a obras no meu prédio tive que tirar a estação meteorológica.
> 
> A boa notícia é que ela vai ser instalada num local considerado ideal para ter uma estação, a má notícia é que ela vai ficar numa altitude inferior, na Cova da Piedade.
> 
> ...



Se precisares de dicas para a montagem é só avisar, afinal a minha estação foi montada à base de constantes improvisos.


----------



## PedroAfonso (3 Ago 2009 às 22:31)

*Programa da Montagem*

Muito bem.

Está já definido um plano para a montagem da estação meteorológica na sua nova localização. Esperamos ter tudo concluído no Sábado, dia 15.

Esta semana vamos trabalhar no Radiation Shield. Já temos o material necessário: 8 pratos, 4 varões M4, anilhas e porcas, tinta branca;

Espero ter uma reportagem fotográfica com o processo de montagem;

Para já é tudo, fiquem atentos para mais novidades.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2009 às 22:58)

*Re: Programa da Montagem*



PedroAfonso disse:


> Muito bem.
> 
> Está já definido um plano para a montagem da estação meteorológica na sua nova localização. Esperamos ter tudo concluído no Sábado, dia 15.
> 
> ...



Boas,compalheiro Pedro Afonso,8 pratos,acho que são insuficientes,pelos menos uma dúzia,para o abitáculo ser maior no interior,maior circulação de ar.


----------



## PedroAfonso (4 Ago 2009 às 10:37)

Olá, no local onde comprei foi mesmo à conta, se fizer mesmo bastante diferença então vou ver se encontro pelo menos mais 4. Obrigado pela dica


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Ago 2009 às 21:40)

*Rescaldo da semana*

Em 3 imagens, os avanços:














Amanhã os pratos vão levar a 3a demão. E o primeiro levará mais uns furos para o fixador; Infelizmente não arranjei mais que 8. Espero que não hajam problemas com tal. 

Domingo será o dia D 

Depois preciso de me debruçar melhor sobre a questão da disponibilização online de dados, mas isso será na próxima semana.

Continuem desse lado para mais novidades


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Ago 2009 às 21:44)

Parabéns pela evolução do trabalho. 

Estou confiante de que 8 pratos serão suficientes, pois são suficientemente opacos e ainda para mais foram pintados de branco.

O radiation shield portátil que utilizo nas viagens tem 9 pratos e funciona na perfeição contra a intrusão de radiação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2009 às 22:11)

Boas Pedro Afonso,não conseguiste arranjar pratos iguais a esses mas em branco,também há.


----------



## PedroAfonso (8 Ago 2009 às 16:39)

Obrigado!

Amigo Albimeteo, entretanto surgiu outra condicionante nesse aspecto: Não consigo meter mais pratos nos varões M4: Estes têm 20 cm e como dá para ver na imagem, máximo dos máximos 9 e mesmo assim. Por isso vamos tentar com 8: São bastante bons, opacos e com 3 camadas de tinta branca por cima pode ser que resulte. 

Ainda assim muito obrigado pela sugestão.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Ago 2009 às 16:58)

Pedro, deixa os pratos mais próximos. Estou a achar o espaço entre eles muito grande, talvez uns 2 cm?

Deixa no máximo 1,5 cm. O mito de ar não circular bem dentro do RS com os pratos muito próximos é isso mesmo, um mito.

Uma das principais regras para fazeres um RS é não conseguires ver o sensor lá dentro.


----------



## DRC (19 Set 2009 às 22:14)

PedroAfonso, sem os cabos não recebias nenhum sinal?
Tiveste de usar os cabos porque não emitia qualquer tipo de sinal ou apenas por preferencia tua?


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Set 2009 às 22:43)

DRC disse:


> PedroAfonso, sem os cabos não recebias nenhum sinal?
> Tiveste de usar os cabos porque não emitia qualquer tipo de sinal ou apenas por preferencia tua?



Teria preferido sempre sem fios. Infelizmente as Lacrosse não são as melhores nessa área. Então tínhamos uma janela de vidro duplo e o sinal por vezes não chegava à consola que estava a menos de 3 metros do sensor.

Começava por emitir, mas de um momento para o outro deixava de o fazer. Optámos pelo cabo.


----------



## DRC (20 Set 2009 às 10:13)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Teria preferido sempre sem fios. Infelizmente as Lacrosse não são as melhores nessa área. Então tínhamos uma janela de vidro duplo e o sinal por vezes não chegava à consola que estava a menos de 3 metros do sensor.
> 
> Começava por emitir, mas de um momento para o outro deixava de o fazer. Optámos pelo cabo.



Eu ando á procura de uma estação do género, mas se são necessários os cabos vou optar possivelmenete por outra, apesar dos meus vidros não serem duplos.


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Set 2009 às 13:01)

DRC disse:


> Eu ando á procura de uma estação do género, mas se são necessários os cabos vou optar possivelmenete por outra, apesar dos meus vidros não serem duplos.



As Lacrosse, nos modelos de entrada (série 1000 e 2000) pecam nesse ponto. A série 3600 será a melhor da marca na fiabilidade dos componentes, e a transmissão dos dados sem fios não é excepção.


----------



## mborgespires (1 Jan 2013 às 08:31)

Bom dia e bom ano novo!
Vi o seu post sobre a instalação da estação meteorológica.
Ontem instalei a minha - Lacrosse WS1501 - e gostaria de ter uma opinião acerca do local onde instalei o termo-higro. 
Anteriormente tinha na varanda um instrumento termómetro-humidade, o sensor estava colocado à chuva e ao sol... agora temos que o colocar num local reservado. Isto causa uma discrepância nas temperaturas. Neste momento, no Lacrosse estão 14,3º e no outro 8,5º e acho que o segundo é que está correcto. 
Acho que a o local onde pus o termo-higro não é o melhor, coloquei-o no canto superior da varanda. (Queria colocar fotos mas não estou a conseguir!)Será que o terei que mudar para um sítio mais exposto? Ou mais para a beira da varanda?
Agradecia umas dicas. 
Obrigada.


----------

